# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Jednoroga maternica anomalije maternice

## Matko

Drage forumašice,čitateljice i ostali posjetitelji ovog foruma.
Prije nekoliko dana sam bila na HSg-u.I dijagnosticirana mi je Jednoroga maternica(uterus unicolis unicornis).
Pošto na forumu nisam našla slični slučaj,odlučila sam da pobliže približim ovu temu svima koji jednom zatrebaju informaciju,ili se nađu u istoj (sličnoj)situaciji.
Dakle nakon 5 g. šetanja po doktorima i 3 kiretaže.Brdo problema pa još i ovo.
Jako rijetka anomalija,toliko neobična da od nje pati samo 1 % ženske populacije na cijeloj kugli zemaljskoj.
Ja sam ostala šolkirana,muž je problidija i lječnik je isto ima upitnik nad glavom.
Molim da mi se jave žene sa sličnim problemom.Mnogo toga me zanima a nemam koga pitat.

----------


## Matko

*Prirođene greške maternice: Anomalije Müllerovih kanala* 			Prirođeni poremećaji građe (anomalije) ženskih spolnih organa koji  nastaju zbog izostanka spajanja, nerazvijenosti ili izostanka  razgradnje Müllerovih kanala su česti. Mogu dovesti do neplodnosti,  smanjene plodnosti, menstrualnih poremećaja, ponavljanih spontanih  pobačaja, prijevremenih poroda, rađanja mrtve djece, endometrioze.  Anomalije maternice uočene su kod 1 od 594 plodnih žena (0.17%) te kod 1  od 29 meplodnih žena (3.5%). 

Müllerovi kanali
Müllerovi kanali, nazvani po njemačkom fiziologu Johannesu Mülleru  (1801-1858), parne su embriološke strukture iz kojih se razvija gornji  dio vagine, maternica i jajovodi. 
Zajedno s ovim poremećajim mogu se naći i bubrežne anomalije,  uključujući izostanak razvoja bubrega, poremećaj smještaja bubrega,  potkovasti bubreg itd. 

Normalna maternica
Normalna maternica je kruškastog oblika, smještena u zdjelici. Prosječno  je 7.5 cm duga, 5 cm široka i 2.5 cm duboka. Iznutra je šuplja i ima  debele mišićne zidove. Donja trećina maternice uronjena je u vaginu i  naziva se vrat maternice (cervix uteri). Gornji dio se naziva fundus i u  njemu se oplođena jajna stanica razvija u dijete. 
Prosječno 0.1-3.2% žena ima abnormalnu građu maternice. Ove  abnormalnosti se očituju drugačijim izgledom maternice i prirođene su  greške, što znači da se ne stječu tijekom života već se žena s njima  rađa. Mnoge žene koje imaju prirođenu grešku maternice niti ne znaju za  to ako ne utječe na oplodnju, razvoj djeteta i porođaj. 

Anomalije Müllerovih kanala
Ove greške nisu čest uzrok neplodnosti, ali se često uspješno liječe.  Pacijentice s ovim greškama imaju veću učestalost neplodnosti,  ponavljanih spontanih pobačaja u prvom tromjesečju trudnoće, usporen  rast djeteta u maternici, neuobičajene položaje fetusa, prijevremenog  poroda i zadržane posteljice. Dijagnostičkim postupcima se utvrđuje o  kojoj se greški radi i može li se ispraviti kirurškim postupkom. 

Embriologija 
Tijekom razvoja djeteta u maternici, dva parna Müllerova kanala  razvijaju se u strukture ženskog spolnog sustava: jajovode, maternicu,  vrat maternice i gornje dvije trećine vagine. Jajnici i donja trećina  vagine razvijaju se iz drugih struktura. Potpuno i pravilno oblikovanje  Müllerovih kanala u organe ovisi o tri faze razvoja:
-organogeneza - odnosno 'stvaranje organa'; ako se u ovoj fazi oba  Müllerova kanala ne razviju potpuno maternica neće biti razvijena  (bilateralna hipoplazija), a ako se razvije samo jedan kanal, nastaje  jednoroga maternica (unilateralna hipoplazija). 
- fuzija je proces spajanja donjeg dijela parnih Müllerovih kanala  tijekom kojih se oblikuju maternica, vrat maternice i gornji dio vagine.  Ukoliko se spajanje Müllerovih kanala ne ne obavi ili ne dovrši, ovisno  o stupnju poremećaja nastaju dvoroga ili dvostruka maternica.
- resorpcija septuma - jest razgradnja zida na mjestu gdje se spajaju  Müllerovi kanali - ovaj zid se mora razgraditi kako bi se oblikovala  jedinstvena šupljina maternice. Ako se zid ne razgradi, posljedica je  septirana (podijeljena) maternica. 

Zašto nastaju anomalije maternice?
Uzrok prirođenih grešaka maternice uglavnom nije poznat. Vjeruje se kako  okolišni čimbenici kojima je majka izložena tijekom trudnoće mogu imati  utjecaja na razvoj maternice djeteta. Jedan od poznatih uzroka  anomalija je dietilstilbestrol (DES). 
Postoje dokazi o genetskoj sklonosti razvoju anomalija maternice.  Primjerice Elias i suradnici su utvrdili kako 2.7% prvih rođakinja žena s  prirođenim anomalijama maternice i same imaju takve anomalije. Ovako  nizak broj navodi na zaključak kako za razvoj maternice nije odgovoran  jedan, već niz gena. 

Pobol i smrtnost
Postojanje anomalija Müllerovih kanala nije povezano sa značajno većim  pobolom i smrtnošću u usporedbi s općom populacijom. Određeni tipovi  anomalija mogu povećati pobolijevanje, primjerice kada pacijentice imaju  zatvorene ili djelomično zatvorene Müllerove kanale pa menstrualna krv  ne može izaći iz spolnih organa i nakuplja se u vagini (hematosalpinx),  maternici (hematocolpos) ili kroz jajovode izlazi u trbušnu šupljinu i  povećava vjerojatnost od endometrioze. Osim toga, poprilično je česta  povezanost anomalija Müllerovih kanala i bubrežnih poremećaja poput  izostanka razvoja jednog bubrega. Liječnička pomoć se najčešće zatraži  zbog neplodnosti ili ponavljanih spontanih pobačaja, a ne bubrežnih  problema. 

Građa
Anomalije Müllerovih kanala najčešće se dijele u sedam kategorija:
I - hipoplazija/ageneza - ova kategorija uključuje potpun izostanak  razvoja maternice i njena vrata (ageneza) ili njihov nepotpun razvoj  (hipoplazija). Najčešći oblik je Mayer-Rokitansky-Küster-Hauser sindrom  kod kojeg nije razvijena ni maternica ni vrat maternice ni gornji dio  vagine. Pacijentice s ovim sindromom zbog potpunog nedostatka organa za  razmnožavanje nemaju mogućnost trudnoće, no budući su jajnici razvijeni  medicinskom intervencijom se mogu uzeti jajne stanice pacijentice,  umjetno se oploditi sjemenom partnera te unijeti u maternicu druge žene  koja je voljna iznijeti trudnoću za pacijenticu. 
II - jednoroga maternica (uterus unicornis) - nastaje zbog potpunog ili  nepotpunog razvoja jednog Müllerovog kanala. Ukoliko se jedan kanal  nepotpuno razvije, a to je slučaj kod 90% pacijentica, od njega nastaje  zakržljali rog maternice čiji unutarnji sloj (endometrij) može, ali ne  mora biti prisutan. Ako je zakržljali rog zatvoren, može se prezentirati  kao povećana masa u zdjelici i zahtijevati kirurški zahvat. Kad je  suprotni zdravi rog potpuno razvijen, vjeruje se kako je moguća trudnoća  i porod na termin. 
Ovo je rijetko stanje i čini svega 1-2% abnormalnosti maternice.  Jednoroga maternica je upola manja od normalne i žena ima samo jedan  jajovod. Obično su prosutna oba jajnika jer se razvijaju iz drugih  struktura.
III - dvostruka maternica (uterus didelphys) - posljedica je potpunog  nespajanja oba Müllerova kanala. Svaki rog maternice je potpuno razvijen  i gotovo normalne veličine. Prisutna su dva vrata maternice, a može  postojati i vodoravni ili okomiti zid u vagini. 
Kirurški zahvat je metoda liječenja, ipak budući je svaki rog potpuno  razvijen, opisane su potpuno dovršene trudnoće bez intervencije. 
IV - dvoroga maternica (uterus bicornis) - nastaje zbog djelomičnog  nespajanja Müllerovih kanala. Ako se središnji zid proteže do gornjeg  ruba vrata maternice onda se radi o maternici s dva roga i jednim vratom  (bicornis unicollis), a ako se zid proteže u vrat maternice, onda imamo  maternicu s dva roga i dva vrata (bicornis bicollis). Ovaj drugi slučaj  se razlikuje od dvostruke maternice po tome što je vudljiv određen  stupanj spajanja rogova, dok je kod dvostruke maternice odvajanje uvijek  potpuno. Osim toga, rogovi kod dvoroge maternice nisu potpuno  razvijeni; tipično su manji nego kod dvostruke maternice. Određenom  broju pacijentica može se pomoći kirurškim zahvatom. 
Kod ove greške maternica nije kruškolika već ima oblik srca, s malim ili  velikim urezom na vrhu. Zbog toga dijete ima manje prostora za rast  nego u normalnoj maternici. 
V - septirana maternica - zid koji u početku razvoja postoji između dva  roga maternice ne razgradi se potpuno već i dalje postoji. Zid može biti  djelomičan ili potpun, a ako je potpun proteže se do gornjeg ruba vrata  maternice. Zid može biti građen od mišićnih stanica (miometrija) ili  vezivnog tkiva. Pacijentice sa septiranom maternicom imaju najveću  učestalost reproduktivnih komplikacija. Razlikovanje između septirane i  dvoroge maternice je bitno jer se septirana liječi rezanjem zida pomoću  instrumenta koji se uvodi kroz vaginu (transvaginalna histeroskopska  resekcija), dok je za kirurški zahvat kod dvoroge maternice potreban  pristup kroz kožu trbuha. 
VI - uterus arcuatus - ima jednu šupljinu maternice s udubljenim ili  ravnim vrhom maternice (koji je normalno ispupčen) zbog čega nastaje  malo udubljenje na vrhu. Ovaj oblik maternice se često smatra normalnom  varijantom jer nije povezan s povećanim rizikom od gubitka trudnoće ili  drugim komplikacijama povezanim s drugim kategorijama anomalija  Müllerovih kanala. 
VII - anomalije povezane s dietilstilbestrolom - nekoliko mlijuna žena  liječeno je diestilstilbestrolom (DES), estrogenskim analogom za  sprječavanje pobačaja, između 1945 - 1971. Lijek je povučen iz uporabe  kad je uočeno njegovo negativno (teratogeno) djelovanje na razvoj  spolnih organa muških i ženskih fetusa. Poremećaj razvoja maternice  uočen je u čak 15% ženske djece čije su majke uzimale DES tijekom  trudnoće. Poremećaj se očituje nizom abnormalnih nalaza uključujući  nepotpun razvoj maternice i šupljinu maternice u obliku slova T.  Pacijentice mogu imati različite abnormalne poprečne grebene, suženja  vrata maternice, abnormalnim žlijezdama u vagini i povećanim rizikom od  vaginalnog karcinoma.

Dijagnoza
Sumnja o postojanju anomalija Müllerovih kanala može se pojaviti u  različitim kliničkim situacijama. Kod novorođenčadi i djece prva  prezentacija može biti velika opipljiva masa u trbuhu, zdjelici ili  vagini kao posljedica zatvorenih spolnih organa i nakupljanja sluzi. 
Adolescentice se liječniku javljaju zbog odgođene prve menstruacije  i/ili nakupljanja krvi u spolnim organima zbog zatvorenih spolnih  organa. Mnoge pacijentice imaju cikličku bol u vrijeme menstruacije, ali  krv ne može izaći zbog poremećaja građe. 
U reproduktivnoj dobi žene se liječniku javljaju zbog neplodnosti,  ponavljanih spontanih pobačaja ili prijevremenih poroda. Povremeno se  anomalije slučajno otkriju tijekom dijagnostičkog postupka zbog drugih  tegoba ili tijekom kirurškog zahvata za sterilizaciju. 
Ovisno o simptomima i nalazu ginekološkog pregleda, naručuju se daljnje pretrage. 
Kriteriji za rzlikovanje pojedinih poremećaja građe maternice temelje se  na izgledu šupljine maternice i njena gornjeg dijela (fundusa). Tipično  je prva pretraga ultrazvuk preko kože trbuha (transabdominalno) ili  pomoću sonde koja se uvodi u vaginu (transvaginalno). Dvodimenzionalnim  ultrazvukom greške se mogu dokazati, ali negativan nalaz ne isključuje  mogućnost poremećaja. Noviji trodimenzionalni ultrazvuk omogućuje  pouzdanije rezultate. Histerosalpingografija (HSG) je radiološka  pretraga tijekom koje se kroz vaginu i vrat maternice u šupljinu  maternice uvodi posebna kontrastna boja koja ispunjava maternicu i  jajovode. Ako su jajovodi otvoreni, boja će kroz njih izaći u trbušnu  šupljinu, što je uredan nalaz. Kad se uštrca boja, rentgenskim uređajem  se snima zdjelica i trbuh. Kontrastna boja se dobro prikazuje ovakvim  snimanjem te se prema obliku i kretanju boje donose zaključci o obliku  ženskih spolnih organa. Može se napraviti više fotografija i na taj  način pratiti napredovanje boje kroz organe. HSG se obično izvodi unutar  prvih deset dana nakon početka menstrualnog ciklusa (par dana nakon  završetka menstruacije). Greške se mogu uočiti ovom metodom, ali  pozitivni nalazi često nisu dovoljno detaljni da bi se zaključilo o  kojem se točno poremećaju radi. Magnetska rezonancija (MR) smatra se  standardom za prikazivanje anomalija maternice jer pruža slike mekih  tkiva visoke rezolucije. Omogućuje i prikaz mokraćnog sustava i  uočavanje eventualnih bubrežnih poremećaja. 

Liječenje
Potreba za korekcijom anomalija maternice najčešće se javlja zbog  nepolodnosti. Ukoliko se pretragama dokaže anomalija maternice,  savjetovanjem s ginekologom dobijaju se informacije o pojedinom tipu  anomalije i mogućnostima liječenja. Ukoliko se poremećaj može ispraviti  operacijskim zahvatom, moguće metode, ovisno o slučaju, su laparoskopski  zahvat (uvođenje instrumenta laparoskopa kroz kožu trbuha i operiranje  pod kontrolom TV monitora), histeroskopski zahvat (uvođenjem  operacijskog aparata kroz vaginu) te klasični kirurški zahvat koji  počinje rezom na trbuhu. 
Histeroskopski zahvat zamjenjuje pristup kroz trbuh (abdominalna  metroplastika) te je današnja metoda izbora za liječenje prirpđenih  grešaka maternice. Ne samo zbog dobrih rezultata na kasniju plodnost već  i zbog bržeg oporavka, zmanjenja pobola nakon zahvata, manjih troškova,  izostanka ožiljaka na trbuhu i maternici, kraćeg intervala od zahvata  do začeća, načina poroda (izbjegavanja carskog reza). 
Trudnice s ovim anomalijama maternice trebaju češće ginekološke kontrole i strogo se pridržavati liječnikovih preporuka. 

Posljedice anomalija maternice 
Na plodnost 
Uterus arcuatus nema utjecaja na ishod trudnoće i žena rađa živorođeno  dijete u 83% slučajeva. Septirana maternica ima mnogo veću učestalost  spontanih pobačaja te se živorođena djeca rađaju u 62% žena. Dvoroga  maternica ima sličan postotak živorođene djece (63%), ali ne povećava  učestalost spontanih abortusa. Jednoroga i dvostruka maternica imaju  slab ishod trudnoće - 40% živorođenčadi. Ovakav nizam postotak  vjerojatno je posljedica male šupljine maternice, abnormalne mišićne  mase maternice ili abnormalnih krvnih žila. Nema dokaza kako uklanjanje  zida u maternici pomaže kod primarne neplodnosti (gdje žena nikako nije  uspjela začeti), ali izgleda kako pomaže u sprječavanju ponavljanih  pobačaja. Mnogi centri danas preporučuju ukloniti zid u maternici prije  nego se počne s metodama potpomognute oplodnje. Ishod umjetne oplodnje  kod pacijentica s Müllerovim anomalijama maternice sličan je onome kod  opće ženske populacije, ali je uočeno kako se kod njih javlja veći broj  prijevremenih poroda i carskih rezova. Kad se podvrgnu postupcima  umjetne oplodnje, pacijentice s ovim anomalijama imaju znatno nižu  učestalost trudnoće (8.3%) u usporedbi s drugim kandidatkinjama (24.8%).  
Na gubitak trudnoće
Defekti građe maternice povećavaju rizik od problematičnih trudnoća,  uključujući gubitak ploda u drugom i trećem tromjesečju, učestaliji  prijevremeni porod i komplivirane položaje djeteta u maternici. Među  ženama koje su spontani pobačaj imale tri ili viže puta nalaze se  anomalije Müllerovih kanala u 8-10%. Veća sklonost ponavljanim spontanim  abortusima može biti posljedica poremećaja krvnih žila maternice koje  ne podržavaju razvoj embrija i posteljice, smanjen volumen šupljine  maternice te njena nedovoljna mišićna masa. 
Na vrstu porođaja i položaj fetusa u maternici
Znanstvenici koji su tijekom osam godina pratili ishod trudnoće u žena s  Müllerovim anomalijama maternice zabilježili su veliku učestalost  carskih rezova (83%) te nepravilan položaj fetusa u 80% (zadak 61%,  poprečni položaj 11%). U prijašnjim trudnoćama pacijentice iz ove  studije u povećanom broju su rađale djecu prije termina (13%), imale  ponavlajne spontane abortuse (9%) i gubitak djeteta u trećem tromjesečju  trudnoće (59%). Kad su pacijentice detaljnije pregledane kako bi se  utvrdile pridružene bubrežne enomalije, nađene su u 11% žena i to  najčešće jednostrani izotanak razvoja bubrega (pacijentica ima samo  jedan bubreg, drugi se nije razvio).

----------


## Matko

> Drage forumašice,čitateljice i ostali posjetitelji ovog foruma.
> Prije nekoliko dana sam bila na HSg-u.I dijagnosticirana mi je Jednoroga maternica(uterus unicolis unicornis).
> Pošto na forumu nisam našla slični slučaj,odlučila sam da pobliže približim ovu temu svima koji jednom zatrebaju informaciju,ili se nađu u istoj (sličnoj)situaciji.
> Dakle nakon 5 g. šetanja po doktorima i 3 kiretaže.Brdo problema pa još i ovo.
> Jako rijetka anomalija,toliko neobična da od nje pati samo 1 % ženske populacije na cijeloj kugli zemaljskoj.
> Ja sam ostala šolkirana,muž je problidija i lječnik je isto ima upitnik nad glavom.
> Molim da mi se jave žene sa sličnim problemom.Mnogo toga me zanima a nemam koga pitat.


zaboravila sam napomeniti meni fai desni bubreg

----------


## hanka

Caos! 
Matko izgleda imamo slicne probleme
Pre dva dana sam operisana.Radjena mi je histeroskopija i laparaskopija upravo zbog dijagnoze uterus unicolis unicornis
Pcos i mutacija MTHFR heterozigot.Pokusavamo vec 5,5 godina i imam iza sebe jedan spontani.Radila sam dve stimulacije sa klomifenom i jednu sa femarom + utrogestan i estradiol i naravno nista.Moram pauzirati 2 meseca zbog intervencije.Predlozen mi je serklaz kad zatrudnim u 8 nedelji mozda ti je to od neke pomoci i naravno terapija fraxiparinom i estradiolom
Javni se

----------


## Matko

Čaos Hanka..znači ima nas još.Hvala sto si se javila,jlepo je znati da nisam sama.fraxiparin nesto kao niskomoleklularni heparin'jel to.ako je to bi i ja trebala nakon što zatrudnim.za cerklažu mi nitko nije ništa rekao.Trenutno smo u iščekivanju našeg prvog AIH postupka.ja sam do sada zatrudnjivalja prirodno.ali jako sporo,svako 1 g. i ovaj zadnji spontani nakon 2 godine.i tako mi doslo 29.i kazem nema zezeanja,idemo ovo malo ubrzat.Oprosti,jel imas 2 bubrega ili 1?

----------


## hanka

Nisi sama draga , zelim ti puno puno srece u postupku [sm=smiley31.gif] 
I da imam oba bubrega

----------


## Matko

Thx Hanka.ovo mi mnogo znači

----------


## kiki35

Bok, evo i mene. Ja sam rodila u 34.tj a da nisam ni znala da imam ovu anomaliju, jednoroga maternica sa zakržljalim jajovodom. Maternica mi je normalne veličine, i nitko prije carskog reza nije mi ovo vidio. Tako da nas ima još. PS. zatrudnila sam bez problema na što su se ginekolozi začudili jer realno imam 50% manje šanse.

----------


## Matko

Wow Kiki35,svaka čast.Znači ima nade za nas Jedonoroge!!!!!!
Jesi rodila na carski?ili prirodno?I kako si se osječala za vrijeme trudnoče?

----------


## bramasole

Matko, ja imam 2 spontana pobačaja iza sebe i sad nakon 2-og. sam napravila sve moguće i potrebne pretrage. 
Nalazi su uredni izuzev dokazanog genotipa 5g/4g u genu za PAI (dr. kaže da bi u idućoj trudnoći "imalo smisla pokušati s tromboprofilaksom niskomolekulskim heparinom"), ali navodno je najveći 'krivac' mojih spontanih pobačaja - moj septum.
Prvotno su mi govorili da je riječ o DVOROGOJ MATERNICI, ali je 3D uzv utvrđeno da je riječ o septumu.
Što se jednoroge maternice tiče, ne znam puno i ne znam što bih ti rekla, ali s obzirom da si ti bila na histeroskopiji možda bi ti meni mogla pomoći?!  :Very Happy:  Bila bih ti zahvalna!
Gdje si bila na histeroskopiji i kakvi su tvoji dojmovi? Leži li se dugo u bolnici?
Naime, i mene čeka histeroskopija. :Sad: 

Želim ti svu sreću u budućim začećima! 
I svim curama, s kakvim god problemom!

 :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## kiki35

Bok Matko, rodila sam carskim rezom, jer je bilo prerano i dijete je bilo okrenuto na zadak. Za vrijeme trudnoće nisam imala apsolutno nikakvih problema, radila sam do dva dana prije nego sam završila u bolnici, što mi je bio veliki šok. Prokrvarila pa me ostavili na kontroli u bolnici, nakon par dana pukao vodenjak, ležala još 3 dana dok je bilo plodne vode i onda na carski....

----------


## Matko

Kiki ti si zena Zmaj.bravo.
Bramasole javim ti podatke na pp. :Smile:

----------


## kiki35

Najbolje je kad nisam znala za svoj problem, otkad sam rodila stalno me to kopka, stalno na internetu istražujem, ne mogu vjerovat da sam među 1% žena sa tom najrjeđom anomalijom....Uglavnom bubrege moram ići iskontrolirati, kad si ti saznala da nemaš jedan bubreg?

----------


## Matko

Za bubreg več od  5 godina.Imala sam esherihiju ako sam ovo dobro napisala...i tako su mi otkrili da mi fali.

----------


## kiki35

Imam i ja često problema s escherichijom, jedan ginekolog mi je rekao da i infekt može uzrokovati zakržljalost jajovoda....

----------


## Matko

Kiki 35 da može,mislim da sam se ja te bakterijice riješila nekim narodnim čajevima troskota i još nečega :Kiss:

----------


## twin

Ja sam imala dvorogu maternicu i septum, normalno sam zatrudnila i rodila. Nakon trudnoce slj put je bilo teze zatrudniti pa sam imala spontani. Otkriven septum, za rogove znala i prije. Napravila histeroskopiju, pa nakon slj spontanog i koagulaciju. Nije dobar PAI, MTHFR i F II. Terapija niskomolekularni cim zatrudnim

----------


## sanny

I ja imam jednorogu maternicu. Prije 4 god rodila sam,i tek su mi na porodu (carski rez) otkrili da imam jedn.matern. i ne samo to,nego da nemam jedan jajnik,jajovod i bubreg. Zanijela sam bez problema,trudnoća uredna ali sam u 30 tj prokrvarila i morala hitno na carski.,

----------


## Matko

Hvala na javljanju Sanny.vrlo je obečavajuće ćuti dobte vijesti

----------


## natasanikola

zdravo 
Mozda pisem malo kasno ali eto nova sam na forumu pa sam nasla ovu temu.. pre godinu ipo laparaskopski i histeroskopski mi je otkrivena anomalija materice "unicorne uterus"  laparaskopiju sam napravila zbog dva missed abortion( u ranim nedeljama 8 ) pa otisla na laparo gde je ustanovljeni ista ko i tvoja dijagnoza receno mi je da ce biti jos vakvih gubitka trudnoce dok se matreica ne rasiri dovoljno . nakon toga posle te laparakopije jos dve trudnoce koje su neuspesne medjutim moj dok nije imao iskustva sa mojom matericom pa smo isli samo sa terapijom utragestan i aspirin e sada idem kod jednog drugog sto ima iskustva sa visokorizicnim trudnocama i fakt je da ce biti dosta tesko reko mi je da je to velika borba da se odrzi trudnocA medjutim idemo kaze sanajacom terapijom sada momentalno mi je dao nekoliko meseci da pijem jedne tablete koje sadrze viske doze folne  kiseline b12 i b6 kao pripremu za trudnocu pa kada ostanem u drugom stanju icicemo sa jos nekom jacom terapijom tako mi je reko pa uskoro pocinjem da pijem te tablete i sam doktor mi je reko da je svaka zena razlicita kad je rec o vakvoj materici kod neke dodje kod neke ne do cilja  pa sada kakva nam sreca  :Sad:  men zanim kakav je taj niskomolekularni heparin kako on utice na jednorogu matericu do sada mi nisu pomenuli za takvo nesto (pisem i z Makedonije). inace sam ja citla na netu da ovakava materica pravi najvise problema u kanijoj trudnoci u drugo trimesecje a kod mene plod gine i ostaje tako znaci nikad nisma prkrvarila jednostavno plod izumre i nekako se  to kod mene desava mnogo rano dve trudnoceu sestoj jedna u sedmoj i jedna u 9 toj nedelji .ali sta je tu je nedamo se boricu se do kraja inac

----------


## paola1

ja imam slični problem imam anomaliju maternice ...grliča maternice ..jajnici su mi uredu i funkcioniraju normalno ..i isto nemam lijevi bubeg i tako od rođenja ...bila sam na svim mogučim pretragama i svi su potvrdili kada imaš anomaliju bubrega uvijek ti povuče još nešto za tim ...

----------


## amber11

Vec vas dugo pratim , ali ne pisem. Na ovu temu moram nesto reci jer sam i ja jedna od sretnica koje su rodene sa anomalijom jednoroge maternice. 
Ukratko cu vam ispricati svoju pricu jer znam koliko je tesko pronaci neka konkretna iskustva s obzirom na to koliko je ova anomalija rijetka.
Za svoj problem saznala sam slucajno,na redovitom gin pregledu.
U mom slucaju do trudnoce nije dolazilo pa smo nakon dvije godine pokusavanja prosli obradu, puni nade krenuli na AIH. Tri puta veliko nista. Na moje inzistiranje prekidamo sa inseminacijama i krecemo u postupak(IVF+ICSI) gdje dobijamo 6 zamrznutih blastocista. Ivf nije uspio ,kao ni dva FET-a iza njega. Treci je bio dobitan  :Wink:  E sad dolazimo do djela koji je za nas i najtezi- zadrzati trudnocu. Od samog pocetka trudnoce sam imala dosta jake kontrackije,provela u bolnici dosta vremena. I od 9 tj trudnoce strogo mirovala. Kroz trudnocu sam se naslusala prica,ali i psihicki pripremala da me vjerovatno ceka prijevremeni porod i carki rez jer je beba u vecini slucajeva na zadak. Carski sam imala,ali prijevremeni porod ne  :Smile:  nase zlato doslo je na svijet u 39-om tjednu trudnoce. Da, sa jednorogom maternicom uz pridrzavanje uputa lijecnika i slusanje signala vlastitog tijela moze se donijeti trudnoca do kraja i mozemo postati ono sto najvise zelimo- mame  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*amber* cestitam! lijepa prica koja daje nadu  :Smile:

----------


## TinaLu

Pozdrav svima... 

Samo sam htjela ohrabriti nas s problemom jednoroge maternice vezano za pitanja začeća i iznošenja trudnoce... 

Vise od 2 godine smo MM i ja pokušavali prirodno začeti ali nije išlo. Podvrgnuli smo se IVF postupku i uspjelo nam je od prve!!!! Cijelu trudnocu strepimo od mogućeg pobačaja ili prijevremenog poroda. 

Sada smo u 35. tjednu trudnoce i naša cura je vrloooo aktivna! 

Moj savjet je da razmišljate pozitivno i vjerujete u svoje tijelo! Ono je čudo i može napraviti čudo bez obzira na statistike i predviđanja! 

Sretno!

----------


## Sindurica

Pozdrav..
I ja sam sa jednorogom maternicom....
Zatrudnila sam poslije tri god sa pola klomifena...
Ta trudnoca je zavrsena 34+par dana zadak carski...nazalost beba je bila ziva samo dan...izgubili smo je...dve godine poslije 38sedmici sam rodila djecaka ...sve odlicno....i sad sam opet pozeljela bebu iiimala spontani u osmoj

----------


## Sindurica

Pozdtav...
I ja zelim da se javim ....ja sam jednoroga ....
Imam ovakako nakon laparaskopije dijagnozu..
Jednu trudnocu zavrsenu 34sedmici...beba umrla dan poslije
Carski sekcija...zadak...
Druga trudnoca dve posle...carski...
Djecaj 38 sedmici zdrav ...

----------


## Sindurica

Sad ponovo pokusajemo za drugo dijete spontani prosle godine...
Ove godine carski visoki pobacaj...
Znaci ...jednoroga ...moze postat majka...
Cetri trudnoce....
Visoko rizicne...
Jedan dijete...
Puno borbre
Ali sigurno mi sa manjom maternicom imamo vece srce...pozdrav

----------


## Primorka79

Pozdrav i ja sam upravo dobila dijagnozu jednoroge maternice i molim sve da se ukljuce sa savjetima..ja sam u Petrovoj imam 40 godina i evo nakon dugo godina saznala sam sto je moj uzrok..nisam do sada imala niti priliku da ostanem trudna iako sam imala mpo u vuk vrhovec prije godinu dana naravo neuspjesnu jer nisu napravili ovako detaljan pregled...moram jos napraviti preglede bubrega ...koliko ste vi trudnice jednoroge imale godina? ..pomagajteeee  :Sad:

----------


## Lolaluna

Pozdrav Primorka79, 
ovdje jos jedna jednoroga 40 godisnjakinja.
Prvo sam prosle godine slucajno saznala za nepotpuno razvijen desni bubreg kad sam bila na ultrazvuku abdomena zbog problema sa zeludcem.
U međuvremenu vec godinu i pol pokusavamo ostvarit trudnocu pa sam prosla vec i HSG i neuspjesnu terapiju letrozolom, a nakon toga i laparoskopiju i histeroskopiju kojima mi je utvrđeno da mi je reproduktivni sustav s desne strane nepotpuno razvijen te da imam i samo s lijeve strane razvijenu tj. jednorogu maternicu.
Zivimo u inozemstvu te tu prolazim sve pretrage i terapije. Od iduceg mjeseca pa naredna tri mjeseca sam na hormonalnim injekcijama koje moram sama sebi davat u trbuh, a ukoliko terapija ne uspije onda cemo na jesen svakako pokusat s IVF-om.
Uglavnom, doktori su tu jako optimisticni po pitanju tog stanja i ohrabruju me da imam velike sanse zatrudnit i do kraja bez problema iznijet trudnocu...i bez obzira na moje godine i bez obzira na to sto bi mi to bila tek prva trudnoca. Tako da smo i ja i moj muz isto optimisticni i vjerujemo da cemo uskoro i mi napokon postat roditelji.
Zato i Vama savjetujem cim manje panike i stresa jer nista nije nemoguce! Samo hrabro i nadam se da cete ubrzo ostvarit svoj san!

----------


## Primorka79

Pozdrav evo upravo sam se vratila iz Zagreba sa svih detaljnih pregleda endometrij na 21. dan mi je 3mm međutim moj doktor kaze on se da podebljati sto se tiče ostalih organa u mom slučaju priroda se stvarno poigrala samnom naime moja jednoroga maternica je na desnoj strani samo postojeća na lijevoj je nemam a lijevi bubreg i endometrij su savrseni ali jbg tu nema maternice a na desnoj strani jajnik mi je slabiji i endometrij ..svakako idem na IVF u 9 mjesecu doktro je htio odmah ovu sedmicu ali ja jos nisam spremna onda je doktor na godišnjem i poslje toga krecemo, upoznao me sa svim mogućim problemima (koji su mi trenutno prestrasni) ali i nista od toga nemora biti ...jos nešto pitala sam ga za 40 godina jer ionako smo rizične a sa ovim jos jos vise ..koliki mu je postotak uspjesnosti rekao mi je sa pacijenticama nasih godina 70% sto je s obzirom na sve velik postotak uspješnosti e sad jesmo li mi u tome postotku neznam ..ali svakako cu probati (kad skupim snagu)..

----------


## Mammassita

Drage jednoroge, 
javljam se kao podrska jer sam i ja jedna od vas, a do sada imam prekrasnog sina, a drugog ocekujemo <3.
Nisam niti znala za poremecaj, dok mi u 35. tjednu nije puknuo vodenjak, zavrsila sam na carskom radi poprecnog polozaja i tad su skuzili da mi je maternica jednoroga.
Prije druge trudnoce sam bila zabrinuta radi mogucih losih dogadjaja, pa sam otisla na prekoncepcijsko savjetovanje na Sv Duh te mi je prof rekao da on u jednorogoj maternici ne vidi problem i da bih se trebala odluciti na trudnocu. 
Rekao mi je da je maternica manja i da je moguc raniji porod. No, vjerojatno postoji i vise tipova poremecaja, a samim time su neki o ozbiljniji i sa vjerojatnijim komplikacijama. Zato, cure, savjetovati se sa lijecnicima, ali imati i vjere jer nista nije nemoguce.

----------


## Lotomic

Bok svima, prije 2 godine sam saznala da mi nedostaje lijevi bubreg a prije nekoliko dana da isto tako imam jednorogu maternicu. Promijenila sam veliki broj ginekologa i jako mi je neobično da ni jedan od njih nije to vidio dosad pošto lijevog jajnika uopće nema. Kako je jako malo žena s ovom anomalijom, jako je malo informacija, pogotovo za područje Hrvatske. Trenutno još nemam trudnoću u planu, makar me je ova dijagnoza navela na razmišljanje. 
Zanima me ako netko ima preporuku za ginekologa koji ima iskustva s ovakvim trudnoćama? Hvala

----------


## Maratana88

Pozdrav.. Evo da se i ja javim na ovu temu jer sam i sama strepila i istraživala kad sam saznala da imam ovu rijetku anomaliju (jednoroga maternica s nedostatkom lijevog jajnika) uglavnom anomaliju sam otkrila s 20 god i napravila sve pretrage i sigurno potvrdila.. Na prvu je šok jer obožavam djecu i prva stvar koja prolazi kroz glavu je da ih ja neću možda moći imati

----------


## Peterlin

> Pozdrav.. Evo da se i ja javim na ovu temu jer sam i sama strepila i istraživala kad sam saznala da imam ovu rijetku anomaliju (jednoroga maternica s nedostatkom lijevog jajnika) uglavnom anomaliju sam otkrila s 20 god i napravila sve pretrage i sigurno potvrdila.. Na prvu je šok jer obožavam djecu i prva stvar koja prolazi kroz glavu je da ih ja neću možda moći imati


Dobrodošla na forum!

Nemoj odmah odbacivati šanse za majčinstvo. Nikad se ne zna...Moja kolegica je s takvom anomalijom iznijela dvije trudnoće i majka je dva zdrava dječaka. Nije bilo jednostavno, provela je trudnoću uz strogo mirovanje, ali je uspjela. 

S druge strane, ako i ne uspiješ ostvariti majčinstvo porodom, možeš posvojiti dijete.

----------


## Maratana88

Evo da se javim jer očito onda nije učitana poruka do kraja... Ja sam zatrudnila bez problema sa jednorogom maternicom kroz trudnoću sam imala krvarenja hematome i prsnuće vodenjaka u 27tj hospitalizirana te u 7mj rodila u 32 tj... Muke suze i znoj ali moja curica sad ima 5mj i niko sretniji od mene

----------


## mašnica

Prof.Vrčić u Petrovoj radi i privatno je jedini gin koji mi je otkrio septum maternice. Mislim da ima jako veliko znanje i iskustvo možda da nazoveš i pitaš tamo...

----------


## Liladu

Lijep pozdrav,

Kako sam i sama tražila pozitivna iskustva nakon postavljene dijagnoze jednoroge maternice, pišem jedno takvo za podršku :Smile: 
Ukratko, imam jednorogu maternicu, nemam lijevi jajnik ni jajovod. Prošli smo 3 postupka IVFa (i zbog muškog faktora) i treći je bio uspješan. Trudnoća je prošla bez ikakvih problema, a rodila sam u 38+0 planiranim carskim rezom (zadak položaj plus jednoroga maternica) i sve ok s bebicom  :Smile: 
Tako da samo hrabro i pozitivno..

Ako treba još koja dodatna info, tu sam..

----------


## zelenooka8

Pozdrav Lidau
Zanima me da li si možda uzimala neku terapiju koja ti je pomogla u toku trudnoće ? 
Ja sam do sada imala tri spontana, prvo sam imala dva prirodnim začećem, zatim sam imala vanmateričnu gdje mi je uklonjen desni jajovod a lijevog ni nemam, kao ni lijeve strane materice, dok lijevi jajnik imam normalno. Zatim sam išla na IVF, koji je bio neuspješan, pa prvi FET koji je takođe bio neuspješan, kod drugog Feta je beta bila pozitivna ali je prestala rasti i dogodila se biohemijska, sada mi je svako iskustvo dobro došlo i pozitivan ishod, jer ovako već gubim nadu

----------


## Liladu

> Pozdrav Lidau
> Zanima me da li si možda uzimala neku terapiju koja ti je pomogla u toku trudnoće ? 
> Ja sam do sada imala tri spontana, prvo sam imala dva prirodnim začećem, zatim sam imala vanmateričnu gdje mi je uklonjen desni jajovod a lijevog ni nemam, kao ni lijeve strane materice, dok lijevi jajnik imam normalno. Zatim sam išla na IVF, koji je bio neuspješan, pa prvi FET koji je takođe bio neuspješan, kod drugog Feta je beta bila pozitivna ali je prestala rasti i dogodila se biohemijska, sada mi je svako iskustvo dobro došlo i pozitivan ishod, jer ovako već gubim nadu


Pozdrav zelenooka,

Jako mi je žao zbog tvojih iskustava... :Sad: 
Nisam prošla što i ti, al vjerujem da je teško i da boli. Nemam što pametno reći osim samo hrabro dalje!

Što se tiče terapije, 7dana nakon transfera sam pikala injekcije Prolutex za dodatni progesteron i standardno za IVF Utrogestan do 12tt. Od 35tt sam čuvala trudnoću u bolnici jer je to već bio visoki tjedan pa da budem u bolnici ako se što krene događati, ali nisam nikakvu terapiju tamo primala. 
Po naputku doktora, prije trudnoće sam morala provjeriti TSH i FT4 (ovo i nakon potvrđene trudnoće i kontrolirati razinu tijekom trudnoće), prolaktin i trombofiliju i kako je to bilo ok, nisu mi uvodili dodatne terapije.
Jesu te doktori slali na dodatne pretrage, je li znaju zbog čega su se dogodili spontani?

Sretno!

----------


## margi

Pozdrav žene jednorozi  :Wink: 

Tek sam sad otkrila da postoji ova tema i još mnogo žena u istoj/ sličnoj situaciji kao ja.


Naime, znam da nemam bubreg već od 4,5 god. života radi Eserihie Colli, ali kasnije nisam imala nikakvog problema. Vodila sam se kod odličnog dječjeg nefrologa u Splitu do punoljetnosti.
Tek s 20+ godina saznajem preko MR-a abdomena da nemam ni jajnik na istoj strani, već je sve položeno u desnu stranu, dakle maternica stoji na desno nekako zakrivljeno. Radi problema na grliću maternice (HPV- CIN 1,2,3, biopsije, konizacije...) vođena sam u Petrovoj već godinama. Sad sam se odlučila na trudnoću s 30. god. jer prema preporuci mog liječnika zaista nemam što čekati, a i osobno sam u fazi da želim dijete. Trebala sam ići na postupak potpomognute, ali neki čudom sam prirodno zatrudnjela. Imala sam blago krvarenje neki dan, ali je ono stalo, valjda je cijeli hematom iscurio  van. Tek je prošlo 5, 6 tjedana pa je prerano išta govoriti, ali nadam se najboljem, a kad pročitam neka Vaša pozitivna iskustva držim fige da isto tako prođe i meni.  :Smile: 

Sada trebam naći ginekologa koji bi vodio trudnoću, a obzirom na rizičnost trebam nekog tko je imao iskustva sa sličnim slučajevima. Ako imate kakve preporuke, molim Vas pišite (u pitanju je Zagreb).  :Smile:

----------


## Liladu

> Pozdrav žene jednorozi 
> 
> Tek sam sad otkrila da postoji ova tema i još mnogo žena u istoj/ sličnoj situaciji kao ja.
> 
> 
> Naime, znam da nemam bubreg već od 4,5 god. života radi Eserihie Colli, ali kasnije nisam imala nikakvog problema. Vodila sam se kod odličnog dječjeg nefrologa u Splitu do punoljetnosti.
> Tek s 20+ godina saznajem preko MR-a abdomena da nemam ni jajnik na istoj strani, već je sve položeno u desnu stranu, dakle maternica stoji na desno nekako zakrivljeno. Radi problema na grliću maternice (HPV- CIN 1,2,3, biopsije, konizacije...) vođena sam u Petrovoj već godinama. Sad sam se odlučila na trudnoću s 30. god. jer prema preporuci mog liječnika zaista nemam što čekati, a i osobno sam u fazi da želim dijete. Trebala sam ići na postupak potpomognute, ali neki čudom sam prirodno zatrudnjela. Imala sam blago krvarenje neki dan, ali je ono stalo, valjda je cijeli hematom iscurio  van. Tek je prošlo 5, 6 tjedana pa je prerano išta govoriti, ali nadam se najboljem, a kad pročitam neka Vaša pozitivna iskustva držim fige da isto tako prođe i meni. 
> 
> Sada trebam naći ginekologa koji bi vodio trudnoću, a obzirom na rizičnost trebam nekog tko je imao iskustva sa sličnim slučajevima. Ako imate kakve preporuke, molim Vas pišite (u pitanju je Zagreb).


Pozdrav margi, 

Čestitke na trudnoći :Smile:  :Smile: 

Ja bih ti preporučila dr. Miškovića sa Svetog Duha.
Ako te još što zanima, molim te javi se na liladu03@yahoo.com jer ću tamo prije vidjeti.

Sretno!

----------


## Sad

Helou helou!

  Želim biti kratka. Imam jednorogu maternicu. Svaki ginekolog je barem jednom naglasio kako imam rizičnu trudnoću. Od toga što imam 36 godina, da sam ostala trudna putem IVF-a do toga da imam sindrom policističnih jajnika i abnormalnu maternicu. 

Ko ne razumije, možda mu ova slika pomogne -> 

Trenutno ne živim u Hrvatskoj, ali se to može lako promijeniti. A mene zanima da li neko ima informaciju u kojem hrvatskom gradu i u kojoj bolnici se nalazi najsavremeniji odjel za neonatologiju? Rizik od prijevremenog poroda je ogroman, te želim da se na vrijeme spremim a to uključuje, po meni, da budem blizu ustanove koja će mi/nama najbolje znat pomoći.

Također bih htjela čuti vaše ispovijesti ako i vi imate ovu rijetku anomaliju. Na internetu sam čitala ispovijesti gdje žene i nisu znale da imaju tu anomaliju, druge pak znaju i nisu nikad uspjele ostati trudne, treće su imale poteškoća i nažalost je bilo onih kojih su doživjele noćnu moru. Ali ja želim čuti sve, the good and the bad, jer se tako jedino mogu pripremiti.


 :grouphug:

----------

